# Custom base and pedestal mount



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I had also posted this in the Bowhunting section, but thought i would get some opinions on the Taxidermy thread. 

The mount was done by Cliff's Taxidermy in Plainfield, IL. Cliff is a good friend and i am thankful for the work that he does for me. 

I made this particular base from reclaimed chestnut and oak from barnwood north of my home in IL. This one happens to be 40" tall with a base of 18". The top is 2" solid oak. Other than a plywood bottom, the entire piece is made using recliamed materials. The top is removable and can be positioned in either direction the cutomer or taxidermist would prefer. The rustic barnwood compliments whitetails especially well. 

For a flat base as this one and when i work with Cliff on projects, we use an attachement system that he and i came up with. The top is drilled to fit a calavanized sleeve which is screwed and epoxied into place. The form is then fitted with a calvanized pipe that fits perfectly into the sleeve on the top when assembled. The form is then allowed to swivel to any postion around its axis. When fitted properly, no exposed hardware. Pretty slick system. traditional recessed tops that would allow habitat can also be done without a problem. it seems that most prefer the clean look of the flat top. the choice is ultimatly thiers. 

i would appreciate any opinons on the base and the overall look of the mount. - thank you in advance and thanks for looking!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I also thought i would throw in a pic of a unique custom base i did for a Grizzly bear that a hunter had killed in Alaska last year. Again, all reclaimed wood. 5' square. The added touch to this one was a relief cut-out of the state of Alaska on the front pannel with barnwood from Alaska on either side. A plate of copper was mounted behind the cut-out and was back-light.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Best work ive seen in a while.


----------



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

A+ Really like that grizzly base too.


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thats a really great mount!


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

Super! I love Ped mounts


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice job, just makes me wish my Ped mount would hurry up and get back.


----------

